

When Gmail ads get too intimate - cwan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10453226-71.html

======
Calamitous
I had to stop reading this tripe when I came across "Cookies are stealthily
slipped into your laptop like roofies into a margarita."

Seriously? Yellow journalism much? Ugh.

~~~
gnurant
That line was pretty sick. But the article did remind me of something that
happened when using google yesterday - not gmail I should add.

I was searching for a news site from another country. Soon after Google was
hitting me with ads about meeting a guy from XYZ country (the one I queried.)

They basically assumed my ethnic origin. And my sex, and failed on both. But
it did suggest that previous search terms were being used to target later
adverts at me, which was quite sneaky nonetheless.

------
sev
How do you know Zappos is great? When it has become an alternative to having
sex with your girlfriend.

